# Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon 2015



## coin_op (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin zusammen.

*"Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon: Die Wiedergeburt!
17. Auflage des größten MTB-Marathons in Mitteleuropa am 21. Juni 2015"*

Wer fährt da auch mit oder überlegt es? Aus der Region Norddeutschland? Hätte für einen weiteren Platz im Auto!? Dazu würde ich dann im Anschluss in die Schweiz (St. Gallen>Appenzell) und dann weiter zum Sellaronda Hero (würde dazu noch einen weiteren Thread aufmachen).

Überlege auch noch an der Craft BIKE Transalp teilzunehmen. Suche wenn noch einen Teampartner.

Nehmt gerne Kontakt auf.

--------------------------------------------
http://www.ultra-bike.de

http://www.sellarondahero.com/de/race/sudtirol-sellaronda-hero

http://bike-transalp.de/news/


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Dezember 2014)

Black F werd ich mich für die Marathon Strecke melden.Glaub 77Km 2000Hm 
Komme leider aus dem Süden Race Budget ist net so groß fürs nächste Jahr mal schauen.N paar Dinger sind auf jeden Fall no im Hinterkopf.....
Viel Spaß beim Trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cilli (8. Dezember 2014)

Werde auch teilnehmen, lange Strecke - 117 km glaub ich. Ist die erste Veranstaltung in der Art, die ich fahre. Lass mich überraschen. 
Weiß zufällig jemand ob es da mehr über Waldautobahnen geht oder sind da auch Trails dabei?

P.S.:Komme nicht aus dem Norden ...


----------



## coin_op (8. Dezember 2014)

Moin cilli,

ich war 2013 dabei, auch die Ultra-Distanz. Aufgrund des großen Starterfeldes besteht die Strecke überwiegend aus "normalen" Wegen. Einige wenige Trails sind dabei, so eher im S1-Bereich. Aber: Die Ultra-Distanz ist echt eine Herausforderung. Schaue mal hier: http://teambackhaus.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/vorbereitung-im-schwarzwald-tag-2/

Sportliche Grüße

P.S.: Man kann ja in Kontakt bleiben!?


----------



## Fortis76 (28. April 2015)

So hallo habe mich nun auch angemeldet für die Ultra Strecke. Ich hoffe ich bereue das nicht .
Wer fährt denn noch so alles mit von euch?

Grüße


----------



## coin_op (28. April 2015)

Hallo Fortis76. Super. Ist ein tolles Event. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## Fortis76 (28. April 2015)

Aus Karlsruhe.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. April 2015)

Freundin und ich im mixt...77km...


----------



## baloo (12. Mai 2015)

bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Unterkunft.
Hab bis dato nur was in Freiburg gefunden, Frage an euch, ist da morgens viel los? Kommt man mit dem Auto gut von Freiburg nach Kirchzarten?
Fahre die Ultra Strecke!


----------



## Fortis76 (12. Mai 2015)

@baloo 
Habe auch ein Hotel in Freiburg. Muss man halt früh aufstehen . Mit dem Auto braucht man ca. 20 min. 
Gibt halt keine Unterkünfte mehr, die näher dran sind. 7.30 Uhr Startzeit ist schon ziemlich früh.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Mai 2015)

Gibt Parkplätze direkt beim Camping von Kirchzeiten...und dann ist man auch gleich bei Start/Ziel...wenn man von kirchzarten aus startet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (12. Mai 2015)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> @baloo
> Habe auch ein Hotel in Freiburg. Muss man halt früh aufstehen . Mit dem Auto braucht man ca. 20 min.
> Gibt halt keine Unterkünfte mehr, die näher dran sind. 7.30 Uhr Startzeit ist schon ziemlich früh.





onkel_doc schrieb:


> Gibt Parkplätze direkt beim Camping von Kirchzeiten...und dann ist man auch gleich bei Start/Ziel...wenn man von kirchzarten aus startet...



Danke euch!


----------



## Riderman (13. Mai 2015)

die Parkplätze sind auf einer Wiese, direkt beim Stadion, also beim Ziel - mit etwas glück wirst du auf der Zieleinfahrt dein Auto sehn. beim Campingplatz wird es nichts geben, ausser du parkst schon am Freitagabend


----------



## Lumpi1979 (25. Mai 2015)

Bin auch mit dabei. 
5. Start über die UltraDistanz.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. Mai 2015)

bin auch mit der 70er am start


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch wie die Streckenbeschaffenheit ist? Nur Waldautobahn oder auch ein gewisser Trailanteil?


----------



## Lumpi1979 (15. Juni 2015)

Hauptsächlich Waldautobahn. Kleinere, kürze Trailanteile, aber nicht wirklich der Rede wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (15. Juni 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes Wetter und gute Beine .


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juni 2015)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> @baloo
> Habe auch ein Hotel in Freiburg. Muss man halt früh aufstehen . Mit dem Auto braucht man ca. 20 min.
> Gibt halt keine Unterkünfte mehr, die näher dran sind. 7.30 Uhr Startzeit ist schon ziemlich früh.


Ich habe schon Anfang des Jahres kein Hotel mehr in KiZa oder unmittelbarer Umgebung gefunden, sondern immerhin noch eines in Wittnau.


----------



## Holzmtb (15. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe vor ca. 10 Tagen noch ein Zimmer (Gasthof) in Kirchzarten Downtown reserviert.


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juni 2015)

Meist hatte man dann Glück weil einer storniert hat, den Segen hatte ich noch nicht bis jetzt.


----------



## avant (20. Juni 2015)

Da ich mich momentan mit ner Erkältung herumschlage und daher den Mara absagen muß hätte ich noch einen Startplatz auf der Ultra Strecke zu vergeben - Interessenten bitte per PN/email melden 

Jo


----------



## Nuki (22. Juni 2015)

War trotz Nässe wieder ein schöner Event. 

Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass es die freie Startblockwahl für "Ladies" nicht mehr gibt.
Es muss doch wirklich nicht sein, dass man als offensichtlich schwache Fahrerin sich in den 1. oder 2.  Startblock gleich hinter den Lizenzfahrern stellt. Spätestens am ersten Anstieg ist man dann voll im Weg. 

Diese Aussage ist nicht frauenfeindlich, da sie von mir als Frau gemacht wird . !


----------



## Fortis76 (22. Juni 2015)

Auch von mir ein riesen Kompliment.
Es war trotz des besch... Wetters richtig geil.
Nahezu perfekte Orga, nur etwas wenig Bike Waschplätze.
Freue mich schon auf nächtes Jahr.


----------



## svollmer (22. Juni 2015)

Ich fand es auch wieder super (bin den Ultra gefahren) und es hat viel Spaß gemacht! Großen Dank an die vielen großen und kleinen Helfer, die sich wieder so fürsorglich um uns gekümmert haben - inkl. Brillenputzservice etc.! Schade nur, dass ich wieder zu langsam war und der Merchandising-Stand im Ziel schon ziemlich geplündert war. Ich hätte mir gerne noch ein Trikot in L oder XL gekauft.

War es nur mein Gefühl oder gab es dieses Jahr viel mehr Pannen als sonst? Außerdem waren ziemlich viele Fahrer schiebend unterwegs.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, bis dahin sollte das Bike auch wieder sauber geworden sein ...


----------



## Haferstroh (23. Juni 2015)

Kann man die Ultras und Marathonis besonders am Titisee besser trennen? Die heiss ersehnte Streckenteilung war zumindest für mich heuer das Highlight....


----------



## goopher (23. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Kann man die Ultras und Marathonis besonders am Tegernsee besser trennen? Die heiss ersehnte Streckenteilung war zumindest für mich heuer das Highlight....


 
Aeh du meinst den Titisee ?????  oder von welchem Rennen sprichst du ? Tegernsee und Ultra-Bike sind 450 km und auch 2 Wochen voneinander getrennt  Wenn du von Tegernsee nach Kirchzarten durchgefahren bist ... Mein Respekt ...... hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (24. Juni 2015)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Kann man die Ultras und Marathonis besonders am Titisee besser trennen? Die heiss ersehnte Streckenteilung war zumindest für mich heuer das Highlight....



besser trennen ?? was meinst du da genau ?  für die Ultras geht es in Bärental links und für die Marathonis geradeaus.   ich hab die Marathonis erst auf dem Weg nach Oberried getroffen. ok, beim start um 7.30 h hat sich der eine oder andere schon warmgefahren.


----------

